# Cable half circular shawl



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

I have recently finished this and I am really pleased not only with the shawl but in particular this picture. It almost looks professional :lol:
I find it harder to photograph them than to knit them


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Is this a new design? Its gorgeous!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I am so glad that you are on this forum with us!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

mollyannhad said:


> Is this a new design? Its gorgeous!


Hi
Yes it is a new one, now I have just got to get the pattern checked then I will be putting it on my website.


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

Wow, that is just gorgeous. Please tell me where I can buy this pattern. You are a wonderful knitter! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## margritz (Nov 11, 2012)

Oops - didn't read far enough. I see the information below the picture. Guess I got too excited by the picture. -


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

margritz said:


> Oops - didn't read far enough. I see the information below the picture. Guess I got too excited by the picture. -


No problem, hopefully I should be getting it on my website soon


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow! That's absolutely beautiful. Great job and thanks for sharing  Lynn


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! A real work of art!


----------



## mulie (Apr 8, 2013)

this is exquisite


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

OH my goodness! A real work of art. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lswise53 (Dec 8, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you all


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

THAT IS REALY LOVELY


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow that`s a striking shawl. It`s a stunning design, you are so talented.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! You are a real artist, you know.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulation for the shawl, the pattern and the picture. All 3 are beautiful.


----------



## AnnieBea (Oct 25, 2012)

Breath-taking! Both the photo and the shawl itself!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

that is lovely


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just beautiful! Lovely design..


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Could you give us a link to your website? I love the shawl. Will you be selling this pattern?


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## arlenecc (Jul 27, 2012)

I just went to your web site and am blown away! The designs are so original, not typical at all. And incredibly intricate! The items you are selling are very reasonable too. You are so talented, I'm beginning to think the UK has something in their water as so many designers seem to come from there!
Do check her out KPer's as each pattern is so different and I have never seen most of them before.


----------



## nwlouie (Jan 22, 2013)

Truly awesome! I love it! I just checked out your other patterns and they are all beautiful! What talent!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Another stunning design Jill :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
I love the way you've photographed this one :wink:


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

joycevv said:


> Could you give us a link to your website? I love the shawl. Will you be selling this pattern?


The website address should be in my signature and I also have my patterns on craftsy


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Another stunning design Jill :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I love the way you've photographed this one :wink:


You had better get those old needles going lol XXXX


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Stunning shawl! Can't wait to get the pattern. Your designs are always fantastic. And this photo is Very professional. It is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

That is truly beautiful, and your picture is fantastic. Bravo!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Another beauty


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my - mine!! I would love to make one. It is the nicest, prettist, most creative shawl I've ever seen. Especially love the center top stitches. Thanks so much for posting and I will love forward to getting the pattern!!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! Lovely design and knitting!
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

It's a beautiful design! Congratulations!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Lovely work and lovely picture.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

arlenecc said:


> I just went to your web site and am blown away! The designs are so original, not typical at all. And incredibly intricate! The items you are selling are very reasonable too. You are so talented, I'm beginning to think the UK has something in their water as so many designers seem to come from there!
> Do check her out KPer's as each pattern is so different and I have never seen most of them before.


Aww thank you so much for your really kind comments, I am so glad you like the designs


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunning, I love it :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

As always, what a gorgeous design!!!! I like the way you let your designs "breath" as far as the placement of the design elements.... if that makes sense. I love that tree/cable pattern.... this is the best use of it I've ever seen. I can't speak highly enough of your work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

stevieland said:


> As always, what a gorgeous design!!!! I like the way you let your designs "breath" as far as the placement of the design elements.... if that makes sense. I love that tree/cable pattern.... this is the best use of it I've ever seen. I can't speak highly enough of your work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

Love your stuff! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## dragonkeeper1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Very pretty :thumbup::


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Your shawl is absolutely beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

absolutely gorgeous! love it!


----------



## mknitter (Aug 4, 2011)

Superb! I love it!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

This is gorgeous. Can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful! :-D


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

beautiful, darn now my keyboard is wet from my drooling over the pattern. Would you let know where I can get a copy?


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow, that is spectacular! What pattern did you use? Is this for a Christening?


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

Absolutely stunning .


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its lovely!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

The shawl is one of the most beautiful pieces that I have ever seen! I don't think I have the stamina to complete such a gorgeous shawl.


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

It's absolutely lovely. Is it doable for a novice?


----------



## srs (Apr 10, 2011)

Sooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## greatgrannytidy (Mar 10, 2013)

stunning!


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

beautiful work; just lovely


----------



## Shugrl (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh my, what a beautiful shawl. Can't wait for the pattern!!! Will you please let us know when the pattern is available?? Thanks.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Your work is flawless. What a beautiful pattern!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I have started test knitting the pattern for Jill.
It is a lovely pattern to knit (so far lol)
It will take about 4 weeks as I have other things that I need to knit.
I will keep you all updated as to when the pattern will be available :-D :-D


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

what a gorgeous shawl!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

Holy smokes!!!! That is one of the most beautiful shawls I've seen!!! How long did it take you to k it up? Is it difficult for someone who has been knitting for a bout a year. I would love to purchase the pattern!


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

Holy smokes!!!! That is one of the most beautiful shawls I've seen!!! How long did it take you to k it up? Is it difficult for someone who has been knitting for a bout a year. I would love to purchase the pattern!


----------



## obxamom (Apr 21, 2013)

Holy smokes!!!! That is one of the most beautiful shawls I've seen!!! How long did it take you to k it up? Is it difficult for someone who has been knitting for a bout a year. I would love to purchase the pattern!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's the most beautiful shawl I have seen, a very professional job.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very beautiful. I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunning, well done!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

That is GORGEOUS! Outstanding knitting


----------



## cbektas (Dec 11, 2012)

Stunning!! :thumbup:


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful, beautiful shawl and picture.


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is just gorgeous!


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Your shawl is really beautiful!


----------



## Chubs1949 (May 24, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!!! Can't wait to purchase this pattern! Do you have any idea when this will be available to buy?


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just took a look at your site. I am amazed. Your work is magnificent. One shawl is better than the next. You have an amazing talent!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty, love the lace and then the cable combo


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful; thank you for sharing with all of the users on KP!


----------



## Irene H (Nov 19, 2012)

Love, love, love this shawl. Just beautiful. Would you share the pattern?


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

wow


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! Absolutely wonderful shawl


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

All I can say is wow, so beautiful. Thanks


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

sooooo beautiful


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

In my next life I will be able to knit like that...your website is beautiful, this new shawl is a knock out!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous work and design!


----------



## classact (Jun 17, 2012)

What is the name of this shawl


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

That's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## susan1461853 (Dec 8, 2012)

It's stunning and I would love to buy that pattern!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

So pretty love the design.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Stunning piece of work. This is why I love KP, I get to see all these fiber art creations!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Beautiful and so elegant!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness this is a gorgeous shawl! Very impressive


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness this is a gorgeous shawl! Very impressive


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

WOW! (The other words to describe it have been used!)


----------



## wkyangel (Nov 17, 2011)

That's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

IT'S BREATHTAKINGLY GORGEOUS!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I have just started test knitting this pattern for Jill.
Hopefully the pattern will be available in about 3 - 4 weeks  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## breezy622 (Oct 4, 2011)

Stunning work!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, this is stunning!


----------



## soxaroo (Jan 14, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful Work and Pic :thumbup:


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Well, it is lovely!


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

really beautiful pattern and work!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is stunning, great work. Love the pattern


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

This is spectacular! Not only the photography, but the work itself. Beautifully done.


----------



## skrobert (Sep 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who has taken the time to make such nice comments


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning. Can you share the patter?


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely work.. Would like to make one for next grandchild!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

WOW! Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! I know what you mean about getting excited when you take a photo without something "ridiculous" in the background and without a shadow from yourself! LOL

Holy cow! I just returned form looking at your patterns on Craftsy....... wow! Your work is amazing! Wonderful!


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

WOW !!!!! :thumbup: 
Is there a pattern available for us?


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

oh my, what spectacular work !!


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

AMAZING

























































AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, what a stunning piece you have knitted. There is no 'almost' - it DOES look professional!!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I've not seen a shawl anything like this before. It is gorgeous! And you're right. Your picture does look professional. This is a pattern that I will be purchasing. Thank you so much!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Both picture and shawl are beautiful.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

How beautiful it is!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

What a beautiful shawl - and great photography too.


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Love it! Immediately went to Craftsy, but couldn't find the pattern. help

knittykitty


----------



## bluey (Apr 19, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Maisiemoo (May 26, 2013)

That's amazing.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> WOW! Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous! I know what you mean about getting excited when you take a photo without something "ridiculous" in the background and without a shadow from yourself! LOL
> 
> Holy cow! I just returned form looking at your patterns on Craftsy....... wow! Your work is amazing! Wonderful!


Thank you amy


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

knittykitty said:


> Love it! Immediately went to Craftsy, but couldn't find the pattern. help
> 
> knittykitty


The pattern is just being test knitted and I will post as soon as it is ready


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful! I love this. I would love the pattern as I am new to making shawls but I love them. I am working on my second ever and I love how it is turning out.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Shaestr said:


> Beautiful! I love this. I would love the pattern as I am new to making shawls but I love them. I am working on my second ever and I love how it is turning out.


Hopefully the pattern will be ready very soon


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

OH! That is very pretty!


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it is beautiful. Would like to buy the pattern when you put it up for sale.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

Spectacular. BTW, lots more lovely items at her website. You are gifted.


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Very very gorgeous ... love it!


----------



## Badgerbluff (Nov 11, 2012)

Beeeautiful-- both your work and the 'photo' are exquisite.


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

love it


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

WOW! Yes indeed, beautiful and professional! I love it, did you design it? Great work, thanks for inspiring us!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That is just beautiful, wonderful work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Takes my breath away! Just when I thought I had run out of shawls to knit!


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## florence56 (Jan 9, 2013)

Beautiful, just waiting for the pattern,


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you all for your kind words


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

ALMOST looks professional??? That is absolutely gorgeous and very professional looking!


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow! I can't wait for the pattern.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow, stunning work. I only knit free patterns for our local breast cancer center for ladies who are taking chemo.

This shawl certainly is a masterpiece. Thanks for showing your lovely shawl. Janeway


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful! I've never seen one quite like this!
Virginia


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

maybebabydesigns said:


> Hi
> Yes it is a new one, now I have just got to get the pattern checked then I will be putting it on my website.


Your website URL, please?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

That is lovely!


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

That is b e a u t i f u l!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

this is absolutely stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous like everything you design. Your picture setup is perfect.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Please let us know when this pattern is available. It is absolutely gorgeous. I have been looking for a shawl pattern that I want to make for myself and this is definitely the one.


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

OMG!!! Gorgeous, I am definetly going to buy the pattern. Would like to make a round blanket instead of a shawl.


----------



## belinda (Mar 30, 2011)

VERY pretty!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

simply beautiful. great work.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is just exquisite. Masterpiece for sure.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

This is just exquisite. Masterpiece for sure.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Very beautiful, your work is great, how long did it take you to make it? The pattern is breath taking. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bhanumathy (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is stunning


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful-definately a work of art-and fab picture too


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

very, very stunning.


----------



## marcablecat (Apr 4, 2013)

It is just so beautiful! Anyone who sees it will think you are a professional and so do I. Where did you find that pattern?


----------



## florence56 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just checked the web site, fantastic designs I applaud your creativity.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful shawl!!!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Superb. Itching for it to be on your web site!


----------



## just Kath (Oct 3, 2011)

Just beautiful, would take me years


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

bonniebb said:


> OMG!!! Gorgeous, I am definetly going to buy the pattern. Would like to make a round blanket instead of a shawl.


Hi, yes it would be possible to make it into a round shawl with a few adjustments, that may be something I can work on


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

wildwood42 said:


> Very beautiful, your work is great, how long did it take you to make it? The pattern is breath taking. Thank you for sharing.


Thank you for your kind words, I am not entirely sure but I think about 2 weeks, to be honest I can't remember when I started it lol


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

missmolly said:


> I have started test knitting the pattern for Jill.
> It is a lovely pattern to knit (so far lol)
> It will take about 4 weeks as I have other things that I need to knit.
> I will keep you all updated as to when the pattern will be available :-D :-D


You never know I may have been kind to you this time

:roll:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

this is just beautiful. knitting and photo superb


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, that is very pretty!!!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow beautiful... not almost professional... you get my vote for full professional looking.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I love this!!! So beautiful! Can't wait to get the pattern!!!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Love your shawl , simply gorgeous


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's gorgeous! The shawl looks very professional, and so does the picture!


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

absolutely stunning work.....


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

thank you the kind comments


----------



## Percy (Jun 25, 2012)

It is very beautiful. I love the pattern. Really different. Thanks for showing it.


----------



## yto111 (Jul 18, 2012)

What is the name of it so I can find it on your website,?



maybebabydesigns said:


> Hi
> Yes it is a new one, now I have just got to get the pattern checked then I will be putting it on my website.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

"Almost professional!" It's perfect! Beautifully perfect!

Anita


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

yto111 said:


> What is the name of it so I can find it on your website,?


The pattern is not available yet ~ I'm test knitting the pattern for Jill. She will let you know when it's for sale :-D


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

That is lovely. :-D


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Its gorgeous - you are soo clever :thumbup:


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That is stunning!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

maybebabydesigns said:


> Thank you for your kind comments


I checked out the maybebabydesigns web site, your shawls are absolutely gorgeous. I just can't decide which one I like the best, although I'm leaning toward One For The Girls. I do intend to purchase one as soon as I can make up my mind.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Great pattern!


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

maybebabydesigns said:


> I have recently finished this and I am really pleased not only with the shawl but in particular this picture. It almost looks professional :lol:
> I find it harder to photograph them than to knit them


That is really pretty. well done . What are you knitting now? Happy knitting Linda


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

maybebabydesigns said:


> I have recently finished this and I am really pleased not only with the shawl but in particular this picture. It almost looks professional :lol:
> I find it harder to photograph them than to knit them


Will you be telling us when this gorgeous shawl pattern is posted on your website and on Ravelry?


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

scotjud said:


> Will you be telling us when this gorgeous shawl pattern is posted on your website and on Ravelry?


Missmolly is testing it now and has posted her progress so far, hopefully it will be soon


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous,looking forward to the pattern.


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!! You are very talented, Ive just checked out your Craftsy site and your patterns are a work of art. So out of my league!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

janwalla said:


> Absolutely stunning!! You are very talented, Ive just checked out your Craftsy site and your patterns are a work of art. So out of my league!


I thought I'd never be able to knit one of Jill's shawls when I bought the first patterns but they are quite easy to knit!
She writes them out clearly and it's just basic sts 
;-) ;-)


----------



## janwalla (Jul 17, 2012)

I have bookmarked her page, so when I have finished my ufo's i may give one a go, I love that new one, it looks like one i may be able to knit!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

janwalla said:


> I have bookmarked her page, so when I have finished my ufo's i may give one a go, I love that new one, it looks like one i may be able to knit!!


This new one is probably the easiest to start with.
It is only knit, purl, k2tog, s1psso and cable over 7 sts ( that is only done very few rows).


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> This new one is probably the easiest to start with.
> It is only knit, purl, k2tog, s1psso and cable over 7 sts ( that is only done very few rows).


How are you getting on with it ?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Carolinesol said:


> How are you getting on with it ?


I'm about 3/4 of the way through it. It got a bit too warm here this afternoon so I had to stop knitting!! 
I'm hoping not to take too much longer


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> I'm about 3/4 of the way through it. It got a bit too warm here this afternoon so I had to stop knitting!!
> I'm hoping not to take too much longer


You are doing well then. Glad you are having nice weather in Liverpool as well! It has been lovely here except we had the worst storm ever early Friday morning...... My daughter lives in Cheshire well not far from Manchester and I think she missed it altogether .
I am looking forward to getting the shawl pattern.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

missmolly said:


> I'm about 3/4 of the way through it. It got a bit too warm here this afternoon so I had to stop knitting!!
> I'm hoping not to take too much longer


Can you send the sun down southwards

:wink:


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

yes it most certainly does look professionally knit, you did an amazing job! Thank you for posting!


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> I'm about 3/4 of the way through it. It got a bit too warm here this afternoon so I had to stop knitting!!
> I'm hoping not to take too much longer


How you doing? We have had so much rain here, cooled it right down. Shame for all the thousands of people coming here for the pop festival this weekend !


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Carolinesol said:


> How you doing? We have had so much rain here, cooled it right down. Shame for all the thousands of people coming here for the pop festival this weekend !


Not log to go now then just have to do the border   
The weather we're having lately is awful!! :twisted:


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Not log to go now then just have to do the border
> The weather we're having lately is awful!! :twisted:


Well done. Sorry if we have been rushing you :roll:


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Carolinesol said:


> Well done. Sorry if we have been rushing you :roll:


Keep meaning to ask is this double knit yarn ?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi yes, it is DK yarn and..........I'm up to the border now ....yipee!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Hi yes, it is DK yarn and..........I'm up to the border now ....yipee!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Thanks for that. Expect you are pleased nearly finished, as much as I enjoy knitting I am always happy to finish something ! My latest grandchild is due dec18th, so this will be a good shawl to do.
Thanks again.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

I can't wait to get the message "It's done". I know you can't wait till that moment as well. Thanks for all your work and don't let them kid you. We are waiting anxiously for this pattern.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

This is wonderful!!!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, I can finally say those words......It's finished!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It is being blocked so I will post the photos later :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Well, I can finally say those words......It's finished!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> It is being blocked so I will post the photos later :thumbup:


Well done. Looking forward to seeing/doing it.


----------



## 2KNITCATS (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! Outstanding design and knitting.


----------



## Chubs1949 (May 24, 2013)

I am so happy for you!! That is quite an accomplishment! Can't wait to see the pictures of it!!


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Just a quick note for everyone who has shown an interest - the pattern is now available, please check the website


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

maybebabydesigns said:


> Just a quick note for everyone who has shown an interest - the pattern is now available, please check the website


THANK YOU! I have just ordered it.  Gorgeous Design!


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!. I just ordered the pattern and can't wait to get it.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous !


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

That is beautiful. I can see it done in a circle as a baby blanket.


----------



## prettyladyknits (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

gmasue said:


> That is beautiful. I can see it done in a circle as a baby blanket.


I have bought the pattern and I want to make it a circle for baby grandchild due at Christmas .


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your circular shawl is absolutelu gorgeous!!! You are A very talented designer and knitter!!!


----------



## Polperro (May 1, 2013)

Wow its fantastic and as a photographer its a good picture too.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

I have bought this pattern. When I printed it out on row 139 the last bracket was under the border, can anyone tell me what it says ? Or will it become clear when I get to it? Not started yet as wont find out until end of month wether it needs to be pink or blue !
Thanks


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

Carolinesol said:


> I have bought this pattern. When I printed it out on row 139 the last bracket was under the border, can anyone tell me what it says ? Or will it become clear when I get to it? Not started yet as wont find out until end of month wether it needs to be pink or blue !
> Thanks


Can anyone answer my question ? Please.


----------



## loubroy (Feb 15, 2013)

139TH ROW: K1, * [ P17, K7, P15] (P2, K1, K2TOG, O,K1, O, SKP, K1) TWICE, rep from * to last 42 STS, rep from [ to ]
P2, K1
ß 140TH ROW AND ALT ROWS TO 148TH ROW: P1, * K17, P7, K17, P7, K2, P7, rep from * to last 42sts, k17, p

I hope this is right.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

loubroy said:


> 139TH ROW: K1, * [ P17, K7, P15] (P2, K1, K2TOG, O,K1, O, SKP, K1) TWICE, rep from * to last 42 STS, rep from [ to ]
> P2, K1
> ß 140TH ROW AND ALT ROWS TO 148TH ROW: P1, * K17, P7, K17, P7, K2, P7, rep from * to last 42sts, k17, p
> 
> I hope this is right.


Hi. Thanks... That makes sense now. So pleased you answered me as I did not get a reply from the lady who wrote it.
Thanks again.


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

Has anyone knit this shawl? I have the shawl finished but cannot figure out how to do the knitted on edging. Has anyone done that? Thanks.


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

gmasue said:


> Has anyone knit this shawl? I have the shawl finished but cannot figure out how to do the knitted on edging. Has anyone done that? Thanks.


Hi. I have just started it .......Seems to be mistakes in the pattern already ! 
Sorry cant answer you yet. I will be interested in any answers on here though.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi Carolinesol, please could you let me know where you are having a problem, as this pattern has been test knitted and I am unaware of any problems


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Carolinesol said:


> Hi. Thanks... That makes sense now. So pleased you answered me as I did not get a reply from the lady who wrote it.
> Thanks again.


Can you let me know, did you email me or PM me as I have no record of any messages and I am always happy to help.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Stunning! Will be buying your pattern for sure love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

maybebabydesigns said:


> Hi Carolinesol, please could you let me know where you are having a problem, as this pattern has been test knitted and I am unaware of any problems


Hi. I already sent you a message about row 139 which someone else answered for me.
After row 16 it goes back to 13 again, I thinks it's just the row numbers are wrong.
On row 24 now and can't wait to finish it, I am doing it in pink.

Just seen your message. Think I emailed you, not pm. But I might have posted on here.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

Carolinesol said:


> Hi. I already sent you a message about row 139 which someone else answered for me.
> After row 16 it goes back to 13 again, I thinks it's just the row numbers are wrong.
> On row 24 now and can't wait to finish it, I am doing it in pink.
> 
> Just seen your message. Think I emailed you, not pm. But I might have posted on here.


 Hi carolinesol. Thank you for getting back to me, yes unfortunately I did have an issue with the row numbers, all the actual instructions are correct but I did number the row incorrectly and unfortunately even my test knitted did not spot the error. I look forward to seeing it finished 
Regards
Jill


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

I did not have any problems with the pattern for the shawl and have it completed.....but can't figure out how to knit on the edging.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

gmasue said:


> I did not have any problems with the pattern for the shawl and have it completed.....but can't figure out how to knit on the edging.


Hi you could always knit the edging and then sew it on. The instructions for that are also included :thumbup:


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

gmasue said:


> I did not have any problems with the pattern for the shawl and have it completed.....but can't figure out how to knit on the edging.


If you look under the instructions for the sewn on edge you will see another section saying 
Edging Border

then

Side edges
With right side facing, Pick up 200 stitches along side edge (every other row), across centre piece and other side
edge, break yarn. ( do not fasten loose yarn securely at this stage)
Continue as follows

then

Bottom edge

you need to pick up these stitches before you start the bottom. I am sure it will make more sense once you start but if not please let me know


----------



## KnitLogical (Jan 17, 2011)

Absolutely exquisite


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Exquisite!


----------



## gmasue (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you so much, I hadn't realized that portion pertained to the knitted on edging. I think I will be fine now. Thanks again.


----------

